# Is it a idea that users can change their own name?



## Langin (Feb 10, 2011)

I see, this can be discussed early. I missed that. But I am (mostly) known for my oh so much name changes. You think WTF is he talking about. But I am talking about the number of times I changed my name. I am still not happy with my current name so yeah shouln´t members get the ability to change their own name after reaching a certain amount of posts?

Let hear you opinion or ideas on this.

If you don´t get it? I want that members can change their own name.


Must have at least ... posts
Can only change name once a ....


----------



## Rydian (Feb 11, 2011)

Stop picking names that have to do with whatever you happen to like at the moment _because you'll end up liking something else later_.

Pick something innate to yourself, and then when you feel the need to customize or proclaim your like of something you can use your avatar and signature for that.

That said I do agree with the ability to name change, but limited (say, once a month).  I don't think this would be implemented though as most users have no use for it, only a few users like yourself use it over and over to the point that we might as well just call you 132061, your user ID number.


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2011)

123061 is kinda boring. Hey your promoted to mag staff! Gratz man!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2011)

To put it simply: No.

It's still good that high-level staff have the ability to change names, but give that ability to users and we may end up having no idea who becomes whom (unless the username history idea I suggested before gets added).

As for you, just pick a name. Stop changing it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2011)

My thoughts are that the occasional name change is ok, but its a shame when people who are known and have been here a long time change their names permanently. I don't think we should cater to people who want to change their names all the time though, and we should really have a limit on name changes, where we go to someone "Ok enough is enough, pick a name and stick with it." As for allowing users to change their own names at will, I would say no to that, one reason being that it would be highly confusing if everyone could change their name on a whim, and having to ask staff for a change at least gives us some control and the ability to keep track of who is who. Plus we would avoid instances where people might change their name to something inappropriate if they get pissed off at something or someone for whatever reason, and we would also avoid various other scenarios that could lead to abuse of that function.


----------



## bowser (Feb 11, 2011)

Off topic:
Are hadrian, gaydrian, and overlord nadrian different people? Or did they just change their names?


----------



## lolzed (Feb 11, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Off topic:
> Are hadrian, gaydrian, and overlord nadrian different people? Or did they just change their names?


Overlord is a different person.

The rest is Hadrian.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Off topic:
> Are hadrian, gaydrian, and overlord nadrian different people? Or did they just change their names?


I believe the only exception in those is Overlord Nadrian. At the time, he added the -drian suffix as a reference to the fad here that Hadrian had his name changed often (while keeping -drian).


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah personally I think this would never work; people would be changing their names too often and things would just get out of hand.

Your name is your identity on the forum, and you should treat it as if it were your real name; that is, change it if it is extremely necessary, but don't simply change it to follow a fad.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 12, 2011)

A big no. Everyone would be changing their name every day - it'd get rather confusing and, to be quite honest, rather chaotic. Damn... I'm tired. 3:55am here... Again, I'm saying no.


----------



## dice (Feb 13, 2011)

A no from me also. Personally I feel that the name you choose should be the one that you keep. Whilst it's understandable to want to change your name, doing so several times a year is ridiculous.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2011)

I am going to say no as well.
Not to say changing screen names is something I am against, but giving that feature to users without a history would be quite problematic.

Personally I say find the name you truly want and stick with it.


----------



## Raika (Feb 13, 2011)

No., the function would be abused. Name changes everywhere=madness.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree - giving powers to change your own name is NOT a good thing... 

... I admit I have had a name change in the past (from 'kermitfrog' to 'cannonfoddr'), & I'd like to think I've been giving a good service over all this time
[ I still wish I could change it to CannonFodder but there's already one of those here even though they haven't been around for YEARS ].
But if I changed my name every month or so then how the hell will people know that the advice I give is 'reliable' or not - even if I've given it out 100's of times before

Let's put it another way.... Would you deal with a company (or trust one), that changed it's name every month or so *OR* one that has kept it's name for years ???


OK - Admittingly, If you're a newbie & you signed up using an old school nickname (like I did) but decided that @ 40-ish years old you've outgrown that nickname *OR* 
Perhaps a name change to something 'similar' to what you've already got (like perhaps changing 'cannonfoddr' to '[email protected]') just to make it 'stand out' more, 
then that's 'OK' in my book - & I'm sure the Mods will be quite willing to allow it - but changing your name often 'just because you feel like it'.... then that's a


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 13, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> [ I still wish I could change it to CannonFodder but there's already one of those here even though they haven't been around for YEARS ].


He hasn't logged in since 2007, so you can take it if you want it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 13, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realised what I posted - I meant to say 'I still wish*ed* I could*'ve* change*d*...' but nowadays most people know me as 'CannonFoddr' so I'll stick with that for now - thanks for the offer... 
if I do want to change later I'll try & remember that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Slightly off-topic*: Is there a 'time/post limit' for members before their names are removed ?? - doesn't seem to be
Taking 'Cannonfodder' as an example - he hasn't been around since 2007 & he had only done 5 posts....so wouldn't it be safe to assume he'll never be back !!!

Seeing there's > 250,000 GBATemp members - I wonder how many are still 'active' ??? (i.e. have visited in the last couple of years)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> (like perhaps changing 'cannonfoddr' to '[email protected]')


O____O

No. Never.


Also, I was wondering the same about how many accounts would still be accessed. Weird how that's been happening; I have a thought and then see it's been posted already, though I haven't read it.

I'm not sure if I saw an "active members" list somewhere here, but I probably didn't. Active as in those that still visit, not currently online, as I'm fully aware there's one of those.

After Hadrian got his name back I wondered what they did to the other Hadrian that was made when the name was free; they renamed it Hayydrian.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess that this could be a good option, but if there was a rule to change only one time per month, because if not followed this way, it would has lost the indentity, for example i am smokefox,forever.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> I guess that this could be a good option, but if there was a rule to change only one time per month, because if not followed this way, it would has lost the indentity, for example i am smokefox,forever.


What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---
I would like the multiple thread author idea, though.
It would allow for threads to be managed by two or more people. Dialexio and ifish's iOS jailbreak guide would benefit from the addition of the change. Staff members should be the only people able to add topic authors/creators, though.
Oops.
---
I don't like this idea.
Only staff members should be able to change usernames.


----------



## Devin (Feb 14, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong thread.


----------

